# Vaping in USA faces total devastation



## Hooked (19/7/19)

https://www.ecigclick.co.uk/vaping-in-usa-devastated-pre-market-tobacco-applications/
16 July 2019

"The fate of vaping in America is on a cliff-edge and according to America’s leading advocacy group is now in a “dire” state of affairs with vape companies, manufacturers and stores likely to be shutting down in their “droves”.

The Consumer Advocates for Smoke-Free Alternatives Association – CASAA – also told me they are expecting a black market of vape gear and e-liquids to flourish following the legal ruling announced by a federal judge last week. Sadly they believe there’s very little that can be done to change the new legislation meaning vaping as America knows it today is close to being wiped out.

This pessimistic view comes after a federal court judge ruled last Friday that vape companies have just 10 months to submit the so called Pre-Market Tobacco Product Applications [PMTA].

Failure to comply with this expensive and time consuming red-tape will mean NO vape product will be allowed to be sold in the USA without one.

This will obviously have a devastating impact on thousands of vape companies – large and small who simply cannot afford the staggering fees attached to a single PMTA which the FDA says could cost over $460,000 each.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## CJB85 (19/7/19)

Hooked said:


> https://www.ecigclick.co.uk/vaping-in-usa-devastated-pre-market-tobacco-applications/
> 16 July 2019
> 
> "The fate of vaping in America is on a cliff-edge and according to America’s leading advocacy group is now in a “dire” state of affairs with vape companies, manufacturers and stores likely to be shutting down in their “droves”.
> ...


The tobacco companies must have paid many country club memberships for this to pass...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## CaliGuy (19/7/19)

If they have to pay then so be it, the entire industry has circumvented many FDA and Health requirements allowing the vape industry to make huge profits with little consideration for taxes, standards and consumer safety. All that is happening now is pressure is being applied to the US Industry and other markets to follow protocol and compliance in some form or another. The tobacco, alcohol and medicine industry all had to comply at some point in time.

The bigger picture here needs to be realized, it’s about the health and safety of consumers and more importantly protecting the youth which is something all smokers and vapers alike should be concerned about.

But let’s look at the bright side here - no more Jai Haze

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (19/7/19)

Better buy your USA stuff now, be it mods or juice, because prices will go up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

